# Gps



## BigCats (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking at the enduras by lowrance i hunt and fish so i want one that will cove both any sugestion if ths is a good unit or should i go with garmin


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 4, 2011)

Garmin, Garmin, Garmin.....The product is much better, more rugged (no comparison) and warranty service, if needed, is certainly much better with Garmin.

Try the Garmin 60 CSX....best one for the $. You can pick em up off ebay, etc for about $200 or so now. Very user friendly. They have seen extensive use in Iraq and Afghanistan so they must be pretty good!

Love mine.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jul 29, 2011)

im not familiar with gps systems, i'm assuming yall are talking about a hand-held. but i have a question. im big into duck hunting and hunt public land alot and gps comes in handy. i currently use a car gps and mark coordinates in it, but with the more advanced hand helds is there a program or way to download wma's onto it. for the purpose of seeing the boundaries and specific features (boat ramps, check stations, ect.)  ??


----------



## stev (Jul 29, 2011)

GARMIN all the way


----------

